# Can someone help please...



## smithjuloie01 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi guys


tight just ben holding my girls. i thought they were pregnat. BUT when i just stroked them they arched there back. managed to get scrat on her back and her vagina looked swollen and open if that doesnt sound to disgusting haha. Im now confused, as thought this was a sign of them wanting to mate. and I thought they were pregnant as look a little pear shaped, but could be because theyre gaining weight as dont think they were being fed right at the pet store.

why i thought they were pregnant is in my earlier post, but basically they had a buck with them, when they shouldve been three bucks.

PLEASE HELP IF CAN  

julie


----------



## smithjuloie01 (Dec 21, 2012)

sorry for the spellings etc, my keyboard is playing up and missing letters or i keep pressing wrong letter on the board haha


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Can you get some pictures?

it sounds like they aren't pregnant, but I would be worried if they are pear shaped.


----------



## smithjuloie01 (Dec 21, 2012)

will take some now, i think they are just gaining weight. just looked at both does, and both are "open" and very active


----------



## smithjuloie01 (Dec 21, 2012)

The one with the markings on her nose and base of her tail is Dusty, the other pure white is Scrat. Hope these help?


----------



## smithjuloie01 (Dec 21, 2012)

Will try and upload pics of their vaginas when was asking a friend if female or not. So you have a comparison x


----------



## smithjuloie01 (Dec 21, 2012)

bugger, dont seem to be able to paste them on here. but from looking, there is a definate difference, both are more open and different in colour. I am taking this as a sign that they didnt get pregnant (phew)


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yep, look like they are just growing up, their bellies look completely normal.


----------



## smithjuloie01 (Dec 21, 2012)

So they could be on heat? I'm glad, I won't mind if they have a litter. End of the day not like it's the end of the world haha, but they're only about fourteen weeks old so bot old enough in my books. Thanks for you advice.


----------

